# Homosexual people want to marry in France?



## Langin (Jan 28, 2011)

First the Dutch Sauce

translated from the page with google.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> PARIS - The French Constitutional Court has determined Friday that the ban on gay marriage is constitutional.
> 
> French media reported this. A lesbian couple had filed a complaint against the ban.
> 
> ...










 I am not going to France anymore!


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 28, 2011)

Gaaaay.

I don't really understand why anyone would ban gay marriage.. I never did. How is it different to a normal marriage?


----------



## NatureMade (Jan 28, 2011)

I feel like the topic title is extremely...offensive...
Homo's just feels too "Slang" and insulting when all you had to do was spell out the whole word, "Homosexuals"

Either way, kinda a shocker. I thought everyone over in Europe was chill with these kinds of situations.


----------



## granville (Jan 28, 2011)

I changed the topic title to be a little less offensive in terms of slang.

I'm not gay, but as a supported of gay rights, this is a sad day for human freedom. Another little bit of that freedom chipped away...

It's kind of interesting though. As a small child i visited France. That was my first encounter with homosexual people. At the time, i didn't understand why two women would be kissing one another. It seemed much more open (at least at the time) and public than it tends to be over here in the US. I too am surprised about this restriction. I always thought Europe was more open minded and accepting about homosexuality in general (some countries at least, France included).


----------



## ZANZAROTH (Jan 28, 2011)

I never liked France in the first place but now I have a good reason not to like its government as well.... Good job dimwits!


----------



## Langin (Jan 28, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> I changed the topic title to be a little less offensive in terms of slang.
> 
> I'm not gay, but as a supported of gay rights, this is a sad day for human freedom. Another little bit of that freedom chipped away...
> 
> It's kind of interesting though. As a small child i visited France. That was my first encounter with homosexual people. At the time, i didn't understand why two women would be kissing one another. It seemed much more open (at least at the time) and public than it tends to be over here in the US. I too am surprised about this restriction. I always thought Europe was more open minded and accepting about homosexuality in general (some countries at least, France included).



Thanks for the title change, didn´t think of it.


Holland is very open minded!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 28, 2011)

Wabsta said:
			
		

> Gaaaay.
> 
> I don't really understand why anyone would ban gay marriage.. I never did. *How is it different to a normal marriage*?


Did you really just ask that?


----------



## Cuelhu (Jan 28, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's not that different, really, marriage is a matter of financial interest. We gays don't wanna marry for religious purpose.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 28, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a reasonable question, although I wouldn't put it as a normal, more like heterosexual.
There is no difference between a homosexual marriage and a heterosexual marriage, outside of that fact that one happens to be between 2 people of the same gender.


----------



## Lily (Jan 28, 2011)

Wabsta said:
			
		

> I don't really understand why anyone would ban gay marriage.. I never did. How is it different to a normal marriage?



How is it different? That's an easy one. Marriage rituals tend to involve the great angry beast known as religion. Said great angry beast has been used time and time again over the years to legitimize people's fear of homosexuality. If the marriage rituals didn't involve religion, take place in a church, etc, the complainers really wouldn't have a leg to stand on.

Love is a concept far removed from what gender you are.


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 28, 2011)

if the french dont want to let gay get marry well is their country  anyway i know how to fix it dont call it marriage call it something else like butt buddies or something else who knows


----------



## Ace (Jan 28, 2011)

How am I not surprised? I've despised the French government ever since Sarkozy took the throne. Things are starting to feel downhill in Southern Europe....


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 29, 2011)

well under normal laws, it should be allowed cuz it doesnt affect the people but religiously it affects the morality of the society/country
logically (though i cant say i really am good at it), if the reason is religious, then why ban the burqa (veil of the face)? is it bcz of security reasons? then why ban this? is this also bcz of security reasons? do they feel that disallowing gay marriages will reduce... crime? what kind of crime is this other than religious?

i aint giving my clear opinion on this but if they allow gay relationships, cuz it becomes normal then who will stop something like (sorry for saying this) sleeping with their mothers cuz its freedom? would ppl reject this activity or allow it cuz of freedom? the problem i have with freedom is how far it goes and if a limit is established, why does it keeping changing? are humans changing (physically,mentally,morally)?

sorry for the questions cuz i didnt want to be starting a war here


----------



## MFDC12 (Jan 29, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> well under normal laws, it should be allowed cuz it doesnt affect the people but religiously it affects the morality of the society/country
> logically (though i cant say i really am good at it), if the reason is religious, then why ban the burqa (veil of the face)? is it bcz of security reasons? then why ban this? is this also bcz of security reasons? do they feel that disallowing gay marriages will reduce... crime? what kind of crime is this other than religious?
> 
> i aint giving my clear opinion on this but if they allow gay relationships, cuz *it becomes normal then who will stop something like (sorry for saying this) sleeping with their mothers cuz its freedom*? would ppl reject this activity or allow it cuz of freedom? the problem i have with freedom is how far it goes and if a limit is established, why does it keeping changing? are humans changing (physically,mentally,morally)?
> ...



thats not a tired argument or anything. gay marriage drive people towards incest! why can't we marry our pets! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you aren't born with incest tendencies. you are born gay. i think its hard for some straight people to grasp this because they haven't gone through what we have (coming out, finding out our sexual identity, etc).


i don't have faith that this thread will last long, judging by how long other similar threads lasted.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 29, 2011)

Wait, so you're saying that homosexuals want to be treated like everyone else as is their right as human beings?

What madness is this?


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jan 29, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> well under normal laws, it should be allowed cuz it doesnt affect the people but religiously it affects the morality of the society/country
> logically (though i cant say i really am good at it), if the reason is religious, then why ban the burqa (veil of the face)? is it bcz of security reasons? then why ban this? is this also bcz of security reasons? do they feel that disallowing gay marriages will reduce... crime? what kind of crime is this other than religious?
> 
> i aint giving my clear opinion on this but if they allow gay relationships, cuz it becomes normal then who will stop something like (sorry for saying this) sleeping with their mothers cuz its freedom? would ppl reject this activity or allow it cuz of freedom? the problem i have with freedom is how far it goes and if a limit is established, why does it keeping changing? are humans changing (physically,mentally,morally)?
> ...


u trying to piss people off it has been proven time and time again that if you are gay or strait is deided at birth.  this has been proven by science.  incest is not decided at birth like if your gay or not.

i think what the french government is doing is horrible i am straight but i support gay marrage 200%.  its not like you asked to be gay or not.  but love has no gender is my belief


----------



## Fireballo (Jan 29, 2011)

I think we should fund a search for a cure to homosexuality. It's obviously a defect that people are born with. Science needs to step in. Besides gays are really annoying. I'm over the whole gay thing. I can't understand this gay derangement syndrome that so many people have. Everyone is obsessed with gays. Wait and see what happens to the gays when Muslims become the majority in Europe and gays are treated the same why they are in Iran..


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jan 29, 2011)

Fireballo said:
			
		

> I think we should fund a search for a cure to homosexuality. It's obviously a defect that people are born with. Science needs to step in. Besides gays are really annoying. I'm over the whole gay thing. I can't understand this gay derangement syndrome that so many people have. Everyone is obsessed with gays. Wait and see what happens to the gays when Muslims become the majority in Europe and gays are treated the same why they are in Iran..


are you trying to pis people off or are you joking.  being gay is a fine thing to be but you are being a douch that is one of the worst things to be.  do you enjoy pising people off cause you re really pissin me off?


----------



## 431unknown (Jan 29, 2011)

Fireballo said:
			
		

> I think we should fund a search for a cure to homosexuality. It's obviously a defect that people are born with. Science needs to step in. Besides gays are really annoying. I'm over the whole gay thing. I can't understand this gay derangement syndrome that so many people have. Everyone is obsessed with gays. Wait and see what happens to the gays when Muslims become the majority in Europe and gays are treated the same why they are in Iran..





Pliskron?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is that you? 

I don't care what the gays and lesbians do. Let them marry already.


----------



## Warrior522 (Jan 29, 2011)

Fireballo said:
			
		

> I think we should fund a search for a cure to homosexuality. It's obviously a defect that people are born with. Science needs to step in. Besides gays are really annoying. I'm over the whole gay thing. I can't understand this gay derangement syndrome that so many people have. Everyone is obsessed with gays. Wait and see what happens to the gays when Muslims become the majority in Europe and gays are treated the same why they are in Iran..



"They see me trollin'..."


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 29, 2011)

pokefreak2008 said:
			
		

> Fireballo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know that saying "Don't feed the trolls"? Yeah, this is a prime example.

Besides, with that ideology, I can't imagine he has too many friends anyway. Leave him alone and let him think he's worth it.


----------



## Nujui (Jan 29, 2011)

Fireballo said:
			
		

> I think we should fund a search for a cure to homosexuality. It's obviously a defect that people are born with. Science needs to step in. Besides gays are really annoying. I'm over the whole gay thing. I can't understand this gay derangement syndrome that so many people have. Everyone is obsessed with gays. Wait and see what happens to the gays when Muslims become the majority in Europe and gays are treated the same why they are in Iran..


Are you serious?


----------



## MFDC12 (Jan 29, 2011)

Fireballo said:
			
		

> I think we should fund a search for a cure to homosexuality. *It's obviously a defect that people are born with.* Science needs to step in. Besides gays are really annoying. I'm over the whole gay thing. I can't understand this gay derangement syndrome that so many people have. Everyone is obsessed with gays. Wait and see what happens to the gays when Muslims become the majority in Europe and gays are treated the same why they are in Iran..



if anything its natures birth control, in my opinion.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jan 29, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> pokefreak2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry lost my head for a sec there i don't usually let trolls get to me but i have a few friends who are gay so i fully support gay marriage and he hit  little nerve


----------



## Fireballo (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm serious that I'm just sick and tired of the whole gay thing. I'm also serious that we will see Sharia law in Europe when Muslims become the majority and at that time you will see homosexuality outlawed. Keep in mind that In the 1930's in Germany homosexuals were tolerated. It was the height of fashion  for a woman to have a gay friend and a few years latter they were sent to death camps. While people are arguing about gay marriage the people who will make being gay a crime are going to be the majority in Europe and no one is even talking about that.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 29, 2011)

pokefreak2008 said:
			
		

> sorry lost my head for a sec there i don't usually let trolls get to me but i have a few friends who are gay so i fully support gay marriage and he hit  little nerve


I know what you mean, it takes a lot of will power not to feed into the traps of the ignorant trolls like that.


----------



## Lily (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow, it's times like this that I wish I couldn't see trashed posts. Wow, Fireballo.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jan 29, 2011)

pokefreak2008 said:
			
		

> u trying to piss people off it has been proven time and time again that if you are gay or strait is deided at birth.  this has been proven by science.  incest is not decided at birth like if your gay or not.
> 
> i think what the french government is doing is horrible i am straight but i support gay marrage 200%.  its not like you asked to be gay or not.  but love has no gender is my belief
> 
> ...



Theories aren't proven. I believe people are born gay too, but I'm not claiming it's a scientific fact, because it's not. It is not a fact that people are born homosexual, so don't claim it is. Theoretically, people can be born homosexual, as evidence has shown.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 29, 2011)

As a religious "Nut" so to speak, I am against Gay marriage. However, I'm against marriage being relevant in society. I wish there was a domestic partnership that would apply to anyone who lives together, having kids or not. I think Gays can be a little flamboyant in public. I don't see anything wrong with recognizing same sex relationships to be seen on equal status with marriage in the court of law. Marriage is a pact between a Man and a Woman exclusively. Between you, your spouse, and the God you worship. Society needs to wake up, and realize the problem won't get better with time. The only way to get all religious fanatic to agree is to allow exclusive rights for Marital status to those in religious circles. Then require a new process for everyone of applying a domestic partnership that would be recognized as the determining factor for benefits and taxes and such for Major States.


----------



## Ritsuki (Jan 29, 2011)

Title is a bit wrong, because gay marriage was not permitted before that. It's just that the law tells that "marriage is the union of a man and a woman". They wanted to change that law, but it didn't work. Wiki for more info : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Same-sex_marriage_in_France


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 29, 2011)

pokefreak2008 said:
			
		

> u trying to piss people off it has been proven time and time again that if you are gay or strait is deided at birth.  this has been proven by science.  incest is not decided at birth like if your gay or not.
> 
> i think what the french government is doing is horrible i am straight but i support gay marrage 200%.  its not like you asked to be gay or not.  but love has no gender is my belief



It's not decided. They can't solve anything like that out. It's stupid -_-


----------



## Terminator02 (Jan 29, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> As a religious "Nut" so to speak, I am against Gay marriage. However, I'm against marriage being relevant in society. I wish there was a domestic partnership that would apply to anyone who lives together, having kids or not. I think Gays can be a little flamboyant in public. I don't see anything wrong with recognizing same sex relationships to be seen on equal status with marriage in the court of law. Marriage is a pact between a Man and a Woman exclusively. Between you, your spouse, and the God you worship. Society needs to wake up, and realize the problem won't get better with time. The only way to get all religious fanatic to agree is to allow exclusive rights for Marital status to those in religious circles. Then require a new process for everyone of applying a domestic partnership that would be recognized as the determining factor for benefits and taxes and such for Major States.


I approve


----------



## DrOctapu (Jan 29, 2011)

Fireballo said:
			
		

> I'm serious that I'm just sick and tired of the whole gay thing. I'm also serious that we will see Sharia law in Europe when Muslims become the majority and at that time you will see homosexuality outlawed. Keep in mind that In the 1930's in Germany homosexuals were tolerated. It was the height of fashion  for a woman to have a gay friend and a few years latter they were sent to death camps. While people are arguing about gay marriage the people who will make being gay a crime are going to be the majority in Europe and no one is even talking about that.


"Sharia law" is a load of bollocks. Like the majority of religious "interpretations," it's an excuse to hate those who aren't identical to you and call yourself superior. I personally don't see much of a point other than that in all religions. It's just self-righteous bullshit.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 29, 2011)

well someone once said about gay relationships tht u should use a condom for unsafe sex. if it is natural, then why is it unsafe?
another person gave an explanation tht sexual relations other than tht btn a male and female is due to having a specific thing in the partner tht attracts u. tht thing is amplified and turns out to be a relationship (be it the same sex person or an animal). It could be something like the voice or beauty of the person.
also, prev sex was considered to be something dirty and hence u see the sexual revolution. but this revolution allowed sex to be very free and maybe we see even more sexual activities in the society not see prev eg. couple sharing and so on
if gay marriages are gonna be a commonplace then how do u think human kind will increase in number? "artificial'" insemination? they why is it called artificial if it is a natural thing to love of the same gender sexually?
if u were to look at the rulings concerning sexual life between couples, then u would see how "free" islam is in regards to it (ofcourse this is limited to married couples either temporary or permanent) but there are strict punishments for those who go beyond the limit after having so much freedom, here's a book i read from Marriage and Morals
it also allows the wife to (sorry for saying this too) masturbate the husband but doesnt allow self stimulation. it encourages marriages in other words

to chao, no one says u have to hate the other religious groups but in fact u can live with them if they do so peacefully
from the chapter of mumtahina (60) verse 8. Allah does not forbid you, regarding those who have neither fought you in the matter of religion, nor driven you out of your homes, that you treat them kindly and deal justly towards them. Indeed Allah loves those who are just.


----------



## Cuelhu (Jan 29, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> *well someone once said about gay relationships tht u should use a condom for unsafe sex. if it is natural, then why is it unsafe?*
> another person gave an explanation tht sexual relations other than tht btn a male and female is due to having a specific thing in the partner tht attracts u. tht thing is amplified and turns out to be a relationship (be it the same sex person or an animal). It could be something like the voice or beauty of the person.
> also, prev sex was considered to be something dirty and hence u see the sexual revolution. but this revolution allowed sex to be very free and maybe we see even more sexual activities in the society not see prev eg. couple sharing and so on
> if gay marriages are gonna be a commonplace then how do u think human kind will increase in number? "artificial'" insemination? they why is it called artificial if it is a natural thing to love of the same gender sexually?
> ...


quoted for shame.
Women can contract STDs also.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And we have gays on Earth even before Muhammad walked here.


----------



## MFDC12 (Jan 29, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> well someone once said about gay relationships tht u should use a condom for unsafe sex. if it is natural, then why is it unsafe?
> another person gave an explanation tht sexual relations other than tht btn a male and female is due to having a specific thing in the partner tht attracts u. tht thing is amplified and turns out to be a relationship (be it the same sex person or an animal). It could be something like the voice or beauty of the person.
> also, prev sex was considered to be something dirty and hence u see the sexual revolution. but this revolution allowed sex to be very free and maybe we see even more sexual activities in the society not see prev eg. couple sharing and so on
> if gay marriages are gonna be a commonplace then how do u think human kind will increase in number? "artificial'" insemination? they why is it called artificial if it is a natural thing to love of the same gender sexually?
> ...



yeah, condoms are recommended for anal sex. if an accident happens its a good fallback. you are aware that these days ALL sex with a condom (even between a man and a woman) is considered unsafe sex, right?

im not sure where you were going with the second point. are you saying men can't be beautiful? i don't even know what to say about the 3rd because i'm pretty sure you arent throwing that sort of thing to gay population (which this is what we are supposed to be debating about, right?)

not all gay people want kids, if they do it does not have to be from artificial insemination. you are forgetting adoption. it is called artificial because it is not through sex to a woman. again, straight couples will do this too, NOT TO MENTION that there are plenty of kids who were not born out of love. you're argument stated does not make any sense in the first place. for a gay couple to have a child, they need to go through secondary means (the artificial insemination), so their love is artificial? i have actually never heard this before.

i have not read what you posted yet in regards to islam, but i know their stance is similar to christianity about the topic of homosexuality (and marriage). i'm not going to go into a religious rant or want to start a religious debate, these have happened in the past, they also don't end out well (i am quite suprised that this is not a huge debate at this point)


----------



## Cyan (Jan 29, 2011)

I find it very paradoxical.
Today, a French judge fined 16 to 20 years of jail to 4 peoples for hurting someone just because he was homosexual.

One way, they act as if they should protect homosexuals, and another way they act as if they should not have any respect at all and as if common civil rights didn't apply to people only because they feel not like someone decided they should.
Judge are not better than the jailed peoples ! they are discriminating over something really stupid. There's no law saying that a mariage should give birth to babys, nor even that the two people needs to have sex together. I always thought mariage were union to two loving beings.

I think the judge decision is biased by his own thought.
France is really retard on some subjects 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Edit : *
I just read that it's not yet voted.
The current law is considered legitimate, so now it is to the politics to decide to change that.

Note that some towns already accepted homosexual marriage, against the law.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 29, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> well someone once said about gay relationships tht u should use a condom for unsafe sex. if it is natural, then why is it unsafe?
> 
> You should use a condom for unsafe heterosexual sex as well.
> 
> ...



Religious rulings from bodies like Catholic and Mulsim religious leaders have little to do with what is moral, and everything to do with threatening people to behave in a manner which results in lots of little muslims and catholics.


----------



## Saken (Jan 29, 2011)

French are Catholics.
Therefore they believe in Adam and Eve, not Adam and Steve.
I rest my case.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 29, 2011)

Saken said:
			
		

> French are Catholics.
> Therefore they believe in Adam and Little Joey the Choirboy, not Adam and Steve.


FYP.


----------



## Saken (Jan 29, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Saken said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FYP


----------



## Depravo (Jan 29, 2011)

Liberté, égalité, fraternité... unless you're gay. Fucking hypocrites.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 29, 2011)

Saken said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



France is a secular nation and not a Catholic Theocracy, not sure if that's something that's passed you by.  The fact you're not allowed to wear a crucifix or rosary beads in French schools might have been a clue.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 30, 2011)

don't know why the french are getting more and more conservative and why people still have a problem with it nowaday. what's the problem about giving the gay permission to get into a marriage. it's not like they are going to clears the land from homosexual relationships with that decision, so what's the point of that stubborn action? it would be kinda discriminating to leave the marriage as privilege just to heterosexual couples, especially in a age of human rights and one more because there isn't a real rational reason to keep them from doing this. also it is really abject to justify this from a religious attitude as i think. 
i don't want to sound rude but the most time the religious matter itself seems like a whole contradiction or peg to justify actions like this although there isn't a real reason in sight. really absurd


----------



## ioukta (Jan 31, 2011)

what's the problem with NOT giving them the right to perform a ceremony that has religious roots and was since the begining of times MEANT for a man and a woman ONLY?

They survived all this time without it no? why push their views on people? In France we have the PACS which gives gay couples the same financial benefits of married couples. Still not happy?

I understand they want the "right" to get married so that they can do "everything" like heterosexuals, but getting married is not a right, it is and always was a religious ceremony that with time came with financial benefits. Marriage is not social, it's religious. 

Why not have a little respect for the union that brought them to this world? the heterosexual union? 

They should just get over it IMO

BTW no one is BORN gay, until you find a chemical or genetical proof you CANNOT CLAIM you were born that way, I know of many who are former homosexuals. Google it you'll see. Several in my church too.

i don't see them fighting that hard to give blood (which they can't do) that could help a ton of people, or fight to put both partner’s names on the home owner’s insurance policy... or fight to be scout leaders...


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 31, 2011)

ioukta said:
			
		

> what's the problem with NOT giving them the right to perform a ceremony that has religious roots and was since the begining of times MEANT for a man and a woman ONLY? *Just to let you know, I looked up the rules on marriage and found nothing that says it's strictly between a man and a woman.*
> 
> They survived all this time without it no? why push their views on people? In France we have the PACS which gives gay couples the same financial benefits of married couples. Still not happy?
> 
> ...


----------



## Waflix (Jan 31, 2011)

Lightning said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what nu.nl (source) also said.
Translated it means something like
"In multiple countrys in the Europian Union a gay marriage is possible, as in the Netherlands, Belgium, Spain, Portugal and Sweden." (Sorry for the bad translation).
I thought every [edit]Europian[/edit] country was pro gay marriage.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 31, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> ioukta said:
> 
> 
> 
> > what's the problem with NOT giving them the right to perform a ceremony that has religious roots and was since the begining of times MEANT for a man and a woman ONLY? *Just to let you know, I looked up the rules on marriage and found nothing that says it's strictly between a man and a woman.*


If you are religious, then yes, it is strictly between a man and a woman. Those were the original rules from the very beginning of written history. In fact, Homosexuality has existed since the beginning of written history as well. Homosexuals were always persecuted as lesser beings, and they aren't. Its wrong to persecute someone for being gay. However in my views, its also wrong to push yourself into an area which was always reserved for union between a man, and a woman, and the God (or ancestors, or whatever) you worship. Like I said what society has now twisted Marriage into is wrong. Marriage should not hold any sway in society, but a document from the State you live in should.


----------



## ioukta (Jan 31, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> ioukta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We have the PACS here, they get the same benefits : 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pacte_civil_de_solidarit%C3%A9


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 31, 2011)

ioukta said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ioukta (Jan 31, 2011)

What the heck did you smoke man?

I said it was the first book that instituted marriage, you're going on about religion, whatever man you're laughable lol

Are you trying to tell me that marriage was invented by the State? I hope not. (yeah i'm trying to use simple words here like invented)

It was "invented" by religious folx that had the revelation of God and then twisted by the state. 

Where you see that i said poeple should follow the bible i don't know, what exactly you know about that "God of mine" i have no clue, all you're doing is repeating whatever people who cannot stand religion use, that's not my problem buddy lol

Let's see if you get that : If harry potter first appeared in J K Rowling books, and if anyone writes AFTER that a book using the Character Harry Potter and is not JK Rowling, and writes it with no permission and makes him do things that are contrary to what the original Harry potter would do then that 2nd Harry potter is a fake now wouldn't you say?
So if the Bible is the first to mention marriage, then anything that is contrary to what the original stated is fake.

U ask why if you're sinning didn't God smite you down, well did you see Him smite anyone down lately? does that mean that murder lying or stealing is not a sin BECAUSE He didn't smite anyone down? you have a weird logic lol

You say God or Jesus target a few to hate? where did you see my God hates anyone? 

*It's not because you don't get the bible that it's bad for you *

There is no definite prrof that's all i need to hear thank you very much, 75% is no 100%, it's not a fact kthxbai


----------



## Sterling (Jan 31, 2011)

Guys, you're going to kill the topic. /warn


----------



## Cyan (Jan 31, 2011)

@ioukta :
Just to let you remember, since Napoleon, the State and the Church are both different entities. both are now considered two different things, or else why did they dissociate it ? they should have kept the State and religion as a same and unique entities if they didn't see anything different.
You can marry at the town office and not at the church if you want only the "State" connotation marriage instead of the biblical one.

I understand that people have their own religious belief, and I agree and tolerate that religious means man and woman only.
Atheist people can marry to Town's office, that doesn't mean they are not officially married just because they don't believe in a "union fellowship" God.
you understand that State marriage and Religious one don't have to have the same purpose ? otherwise a marriage to the church would be enough to be recognized by the State.


About the PACS, I guess they don't have ALL the same rights. (about kids and parental authority; well that's what I read few pages ago. I didn't do any research yet).


And last, the Marriage definition in the French dictionary state "union between a man and a woman". 
It will have to change when/if they allow homosexual "State"(not religious) marriage.
And if they change the law, I guess I'll have a lot of paper to do to people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, doing new ID card, passport, and many other official paper. All is already ready, as we can write "epoux" instead of "épouse" on ID cards, we just need the new political (not religious) decision.


It's now up to the politics to decide if/when they are ready.
If it's not under Sarkozy government, it could be under another one, with another point of view, as the judges decided that it wasn't to the law to decide.


----------



## ioukta (Jan 31, 2011)

yes i'd rather be done with it, i just don't appreciate mini comments to attack my post sentence after sentence by naming imaginary "rules" and stating facts taht do'nt exist. 

well I'm glad there's both views on this forum. 

And just to defend my country again WE HAVE PACS !!! lol which is more than what the countries who don't accept gay marriages have. So thank you very much lol (well about kids i guess guys will have less luck since they can't bear them themselves, lesbians have the advantage of being able to have kids while being homosexual, tough luck lol)

how i see it atheists "borrowed" marriage and made it their own introducing it as a state affair. But that's not how it started out. that's my only point, how it STARTED. adding things that don't contradict it is ok like adding financial benefits, and a social status, no problem with that, but contradiction like the people involved, that's where we draw the line. In the end que sera sera, but i better not hear no complaining in the streets when not everybody recognizes the union lol if it passes we have a right to our own opinion which is that they are not really married lol
We'll see how far it all goes...


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 31, 2011)

ioukta said:
			
		

> I said it was the first book that instituted marriage, you're going on about religion, whatever man you're laughable lol *Possibly I read your comment wrong, sorry if did *


----------



## Cuelhu (Jan 31, 2011)

QUOTE(Leviticus 18:22) said:
			
		

> You shall not lie with a male as with a woman; such a thing is an abomination.
> QUOTE(Genesis 19:22-25)[...]22
> "Hurry, escape there! I cannot do anything until you arrive there." That is why the town is called Zoar.
> 23
> ...



sorry, ioukta, but your God hates us.


----------



## Cyan (Jan 31, 2011)

ioukta said:
			
		

> how i see it atheists "borrowed" marriage and made it their own introducing it as a state affair. But that's not how it started out. that's my only point, how it STARTED. adding things that don't contradict it is ok like adding financial benefits, and a social status, no problem with that, but contradiction like the people involved, that's where we draw the line. In the end que sera sera, but i better not hear no complaining in the streets when not everybody recognizes the union lol if it passes we have a right to our own opinion which is that they are not really married lol
> We'll see how far it all goes...


I totally agree.
Not everybody will be as open minded. It could give bad tensions in many places, even for things of everyday.
Like I said, I do identity papers, if it's accepted we will have a lot of people wanting to change their papers. And the employees could be against that decision, but he/she will have to do it nevertheless. it's not a direct aggression, but what the employee feel could be resent by people as an aggression. 
Maybe (French) people are still to conservatives to their cultural habits (I don't remember the good word, even in french).


----------



## rikuumi (Jan 31, 2011)

You all "gays" are just attentionwhores.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 31, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> ioukta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gumbyscout (Jan 31, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just going to say, that the bible wasn't the first work of literature to mention marriage. Gilgamesh is MUCH, MUCH older than the bible and it mentions marriage.


----------



## Multiskin (Jan 31, 2011)

i don't care about any homosexual stuff, but if they wnat to marry, why don't let them? i mean,if some pleople are better in love with people of the same sex who can tell they can't be happy and can't marry? some people are homosexual, others no, others not even like humans, others love the 2d world of loli and furrys, others - like me- don't love, so why can't humans accept that and keep living instead of banning the others happiness?
at least in some place in south-america homosexual can marry legaly
if even me, that is a person corrupted by wrath and rage (i know i'm a bad person, need some love and blah blah and i'm ashamed..) can accept and even live and have nice friendship with homosexuals (just to remember, i dont love , if by a miracle i feel something, it will be for a woman) why can't normal people accept them as normal humans, not that freaks that tv and religion show.


----------

